# picture no 1 dress jacket army



## XII Manitoba Dragoon (18 May 2008)

Hello,

I`m johan From Holland i`m trying to start a pipeband in holland Hardenberg with the name of the manitoba dragoons i`m trying to get a picture of the no1 dress of the canadian army is there someone who can help me with this i would be gratefull

greetings from Holland


----------



## AmmoTech90 (18 May 2008)

Hello Johan,

There is a standard Distinctive Environmental Uniform (DEU), that looks much like a suit (Jacket, tie, trousers, shirt) but I don't think that is what you are thinking of.  If you are talking about No 1 Dress in the same manner as the British refer to it, each regiment that has a No 1 dress has a different one.  You're best bet is to contact the regiment you are interested in and seeing if they will help you.


----------



## XII Manitoba Dragoon (18 May 2008)

Hello,

That`s true but the regiment doesn`t exist anymore it has been disbanded in 1964 and there isn`t anything i can find about it so i would like to see if there is someone who can tell me more about the regiment or anything


greetings from Holland


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 May 2008)

You may be able to find some information by contacting someone at the XII Manitoba Dragoons and 26 Field Regiment Museum.


----------

